# Stubborn brace



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm having trouble with getting my doe to brace. I'm showing her in market doe shows, so I really need to her to brace. I've tried pushing her off of a stand, truck, trailer, into water, backing her up, spinning her in circles, pushing her up against a fence.... And she still won't brace. She will push for a few seconds then completely stop. She also won't let me touch her ears at all, and sometimes she will throw a fit if I even touch her face. She is completely broke and isn't afraid of me at all. She will follow me around like a dog, and screams when I leave her, so she isn't doing it because she fears me. I'm not sure what else to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet someone on here can help.


----------



## pamkim (Apr 23, 2016)

Sounds exactly like what I am experiencing... I sure hope someone can offer some advice. I have read and tried everything I've found on here.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, I've been pushing her off of this huge concrete bench we have in the yard. The table of it is a good 6 feet of the ground. She will brace for a few seconds, but still drops.


----------

